# Unexpected move tomorrow to a new Barn.



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

When I went to Pay board on the first and the BO says he is no longer going to provide hay for the horses. So I asked what Board would be. he said OH well I am going to charge you the same 4160.00 "full self care" 
My Jaw dropped!! I said Um ya I don't think so! I told him that was way out of Line and I would be looking for another barn. He said well you are welcome to stay your one of the best renters Ive had ever. " we did ALOT of extras. I told him sorry but I refuse to pay what your asking for stall and dry lot with nothing else provided.
so I left the Barn and went to 6 other barns looking for one. Well... I think I found a Gem!!

FULL care with indoor and out door arenas and trainer on sight who will train and help daughter with her issues shes been having. for nothing extra. she is even going to ride with to get my horses.. and all for $180.00per horse a month.
I figured we would move this weekend But..... between My hubby needing the truck this weekend and other things we figured on the best day to be 
Tomorrow!! Wow so fast.

I am nervous about the move cause Grace my Mare had a very rough move the last time when I brought her to the barn we are in now. it was when I acquired her. She took a Very long time to load. 
We have done alot of improvements since then so that is a good thing. and the Barn manager is a trainer so I think we'll be ok.. 

I almost want to thank the old BO cause I think we are going to Love the new Place
here are some pictures I took this morning


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

they are redoing the outdoor this month









here is the in door... AWESOME!! no more rainy days


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

I like it!

What on earth made the BO stop giving hay, but keep the same rate?? 
I understand if he can't afford it but charging the same rate is, using you as an example, going to lose him quite a few boarders!

Anyways, good luck with the move! Lovely indoor and I'm almost sad that they're re-doing the outdoor. There is so much green! Haha.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

gorgeous new place congrats!


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

There are only 2 boarders there. Me and another lady.. She is not sure yet what she is going to do.... I really hope she comes where I am.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Thank you they barrel race train there too. Right up our alley.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

You do mean $416 not $4,160 right? 

Wow though.. at least you found a good replacement fast!


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Looks awesome! Hope all goes well tomorrow!


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

sweet looking place, which one is it, if you don't mind me asking


----------



## stephshark (Jun 19, 2012)

Haha! I had to do a double take at the "$4,160" too! Great pictures! It looks like a wonderful facility and I'm sure you will be much happier there. Good luck getting your mare loaded up, hopefully it will go smoothly!


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> You do mean $416 not $4,160 right?
> 
> Wow though.. at least you found a good replacement fast!


Sorry. It was 160. Not 4160. The 4 was supposed to be a $ :lol:


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

littrella said:


> sweet looking place, which one is it, if you don't mind me asking


It is runaway ranch where are you in nebraska?


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

It took a hour to load the mare she will be getting trailer training ASAP


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Fremont, but I do lessons at 5 Star in Bennington


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

littrella said:


> Fremont, but I do lessons at 5 Star in Bennington


I know 5 star. We are south though. Plattsmouth


----------



## AllegroAdante (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow full care for $180/horse? That's awesome! Looks like a nice place, congrats!


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

Beautiful place! I'm very happy for you!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

That place looks awesome. Im happy you found a nice place for your horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Thank you. We are really loving it there. And being only 2 miles from home is a huge plus!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Full care for $180??? I was sure you'd be paying double that at least. Do they grow their own hay? They'd have to have plenty of pasture to keep the rates that low. I'm jealous.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> Full care for $180??? I was sure you'd be paying double that at least. Do they grow their own hay? They'd have to have plenty of pasture to keep the rates that low. I'm jealous.


 there are just over 20 acers of pasture and yes most of the hay is cut by them. the rates for full care around here range from 165 to 350 depending on location and use 
I am not in the barn that is 225.00 I think. I don't like to stall my horses anyway.
I still have full use of everything. My 2 are in a big dry lot and have the pasture too. 
the biggest plus is that my Daughter is working and helping out for lessons and there is a trainer who is helping with our mare.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

wow thats nice and a great price. I pay $400 for full board but that also includes worming and trims.


----------

